# Java Skript Wenn Dann in PDF Formular



## derberg (13. Apr 2012)

Hallo 

ich bin absolut Neu und habe folgendes Problem ich habe ein Dropdownfeld und ein Textfeld JE nach Wert der im Dropdown gewählkt wird soll im Terxtfeld ein entsprechender Wert rein. Kann mir jemand helfen ??

Das habe ich gebastelt funktioniert aber nicht 

var Zahl = this.getField("Dropdown-Liste2").value; 


if (Zahl = 17) 
{ 
this.getField("Ergebnis").value = 79; 
} 

else 
{ 
if (Zahl = 18) 
{ 
this.getField("Ergebnis").value = 89; 
} 

else 
{ 
if (Zahl = 19) 
{ 
this.getField("Ergebnis").value = 99; 


} 


}; 
}


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Apr 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html

EDIT:

Ansonsten noch ein Tipp: *"funktioniert aber nicht"* ist eine Problembeschreibung die absolut
 wertlos ist.
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## ARadauer (13. Apr 2012)

java ist nicht javascript... du bist im falschen forum...


----------

